# Got the substrate in-need the lights now



## Ned (Aug 7, 2011)

I've used 30 # of Florite Black and 7 lbs of EcoComplete by CaribSea. I wish I could have set it up with 100% CaribSea because it is fully mineralized -- but I'm trusting this will be more than adequate for a 29 gal low tech tank. I had half a bag of CaribSea left over from a previous set up and tossed it into the mix.

Still have to figure out the lights. The tank is set up against a west wall with eastern sun exposure coming in approx 9 ft away and southern exposure approx 6 ft away. This is a 2nd story studio with windows on eastern, northern and southern exposures. Both east and southern exposures are filtered by trees during summer months. 

I was thinking of starting with one of the inexpensive 36" LED hoods with add-on capability. Not sure with the sun exposure - how many watts I'll need so thought I'd start low. I could probably get by with a flourescent - tank is 18 - 20 " deep. I am starting with low light plants right now to see what happens. Thinking of short crypts in front and vallisneria in the back.

Assuming it will be ok to put the plants in right away?? Any thoughts regarding LED vs flourescent if supplemented by sunlight?


----------

